# Mechatronics categories



## Mrs. Engineer (15 مارس 2006)

This are mechatronics categories (in another words: mechatronics study​
modeling and design​
system integration​
actuators and sensors​
intelligent control​
robotics​
manufacturing​
motion control​
vibration and noise control​
micro devices and optoelectronic systems​
automotive systems, and​
other applications​


----------



## أبـو عمـــر (16 مارس 2006)

ممتاز :76: 

وأشكرك يا مهندستنا الكريمة ...

وهناك بعض الإستفسارات  

ولدي سؤال بالنسبة لموضوع التصميم واختيار المتحكمات المنطقية Logic controls وإدخالها ضمن نظام أو خط إنتاج Production line يقوم بوظيفة معينة بحيث يكون هذا الخط عبارة عن Computarize or Automation system ( يحتوي على العديد من الحسَاسات Sensors ) 

- هل يستطيع المهندس المختص في مجال الميكاترونكس تصميم وحدة متكاملة تحتوي على جميع العناصر السابقة بحيث يستطيع أيضا أن يقوم برسم دائرة هندسية يوضح فيها آلية عمل النظام Circuit drawing 
بمعنى آخــــــــــر أنا سأوفر جميع القطع من متحكمات وحساسات ومشغلات وأريد منه عمل النظام وتصنيعه هل يستطيع ... أم نقوم بشراء خط الإنتاج بالكامل من الخارج كما تفعل المصانع هنا ؟؟؟


- تحت أي تصنيف أستطيع أن أصنف هذا العمل بشكل رئيسي ( المذكور سابقا ) ... هل تحت التصميم 
motion controls 
actuators and sensors 
automotive systems ؟؟ 
أم أنها تدخل ضمن كل فئات التصنيف بحكم احتوائها على جميع العناصر ؟؟

- ما هو نصيب مهندس الميكاترونكس من الأجهزة الميكانيكية ... أقصد كعلمه مثلا بالأجزاء الداخلية والمشاكل المتوقعه فيها ... وكيف تتم عملية الصيانة وما إلى ذلك 
Mechanical devices such as pumps, turbines, boilers , heavy equipment and stationary equipment 

- مهندس الميكاترونكس و PLC .... حددوا لي العلاقة ؟؟

- كيف يتخصص مهندس الميكاترونكس في الطيران مثل المهندسة أو في التكييف كالأخ أحمد عفيفي ... أو في ....... 


ننتظر الرد في أقرب وقت .... :32: 

وأشكركم جزيل الشكر على ما تقدموه ...:84:


----------



## Mrs. Engineer (16 مارس 2006)

*mechatronics*

Alsalam Alajkom

Fisr of all, Mechatronic is a combination of both mechanics and electronics

We can find just mechanical tools and just eletronic parts, but most of time we have a combination of them so we call our device a mechatronic device
For example, in aircrafts we need to use mechatronics devises to transport the electronic signal from the cockpit (where every device there is of electronic type) to our systems (mechanical systems or even hydraulic systems such as landing gear or to deflect flaps slats .. etc) , this mechatronics devices have electronic input (cockpit instruments) and mechanical output (which deflect control surfaces of the aircraft for example) such devices are for example, actuators or or linear or rotational transformers, i had explained the work of this transformer in previous topic

_Conclusion_
Mechatronics device can chcange either
electronic input to mechanical output
or
mechanical inout to electronic output​


----------



## enganas2007 (10 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ICE MAN (12 فبراير 2007)

الاخ ابو عمر...
غزيزي الكريم اشكرك على هذه الاسئلة الهادفة واود ان اوضح لك عزيزي ان خط الانتاج يشمل جميع الدراسات في الميكاترونكس!! نعم جميعها لانها تحتوي الحساسات ونظم التشغيل بالاضافة الى الاجزاء الميكانكية سواء كانت تتحرك بالهواء او بال fluids كالزيت كما ولا يفوتنا ان نذكر ان مهندس الميكاترونكس يقدم diagrams و circuits لكل من
pneumatic/hydraulic diagram
electric circuit 
electronic circuit encluding sensors such as reed sensors and optical and capacitive proximities...etc
finaly and its the most important is the PLC lader/statment list diagram
الPLC هو البرنامج الذي يتحكم في خط الانتاج
بامكانك ان تتحكم في خط الانتاج باستخدام الrelays ولكن ستكون هناك صعوبة كبيرة في التوصيل والتحكم وفبل كل ذلك في troble shooting 

اما بالنسبة للمهندس عفيفي فانا ارى من وجهة نظري الخاصة انه درس دراسات اخرى زيادة على كونه دارسا للميكاترونكس. لان دراسة الميكاترونكس وحدها تساعد عل الدراسات الاخرى.

I would like to add one more thing that even light signal can be converted to an electronic signal using mechatronics devices using diods LEDs and solinoids for converting pneumatic or hydraulic signals to an electronic signal. Also mechanical signal can be converted to an electronic signal such as limit swithec.

ارجوا انني اكون وفقت في تبسيط الامور بالنسبة لك وارجوا ان لا تتردد في طرح اي سؤال بخصوص هذا الموضوع وساجيبك بعون الله وعلى فكرة ان طالب ميكاترونكس حديث التخرج وانتظر اكتمال مشروع التخرج والعمل الميداني feild training


----------



## محمودصفا (29 أغسطس 2008)

thankkkkkkkkkkkkkkkksssssssssssss


----------



## engdoaa (26 سبتمبر 2009)

_alasalam 3alikom 
ana talaba fe el fer2a el rab3a wa ba3mel mashro3a el ta5arog 3an el physical layer ll LTE wa 3aiza 7ad yesa3edny ezai a2dar afham el ofdm wa sc-ofdm 
thanks everybody_


----------

